# Foaming Face Cream Soap... I did it!!



## Jaccart789 (Aug 31, 2014)

I love skin and I have been perfecting a face soap and it's very similar to the popular foaming cream that you can purchase but I made it my way! I  am so excited that I had to share. Look at the bubbles without the drying effect! 



View attachment 9413


----------



## SoapNewb (Aug 31, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## tinytreats (Aug 31, 2014)

jealous! looks amazing.


----------



## neeners (Aug 31, 2014)

Amazing!!! Cream/liquid soap is my next frontier.


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow!! Looks great! :razz:
How did you make it? Did you use liquid soap paste?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks awesome.  I've tried liquid soap but my first batch is still sitting in a dark place as it's only 1/2 clear and the other half is still like a paste.  I'm thinking I need to dilute it more but haven't had time to play with it.   Did you make cream soap or is it a combo of cream/liquid.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 6, 2014)

It's not liquid. It's a paste or cream I think is more accurate. Thank you!


----------



## Dahila (Sep 6, 2014)

I would not mind to have some info about it.  Could share some links.  I love the way it look


----------

